# العلاقة بين الابراج. مفصل........................



## kalimooo (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*اخوتي الاعزاء*​ 
 *انا اضعع هذا الموضوع بين يديكم وقصدي الثقافة*​ 
 *ايماننا بالله يجب ان يكون فوق كل الثقافة والدراسات



* *علاقة** الرجل الحمل مع بقية الأبراج من الناحية العاطفية *​ *الرجل الحمل والمرأة الحمل**
توازن فكري قد يؤدي في بعض الأحيان إلي احتكاك يولد تحديا ومنافسة , في الحب قريبان وبعيدان 
- الرجل الحمل والمرأة الثور 
انجذاب حسي وعلاقة متهورة , من الصعب إنشاء علاقة مستمرة وقد ينفصلان متفقين

*​ *الرجل الحمل والمرأة الجوزاء**
نظرات متبادلة ومشتعلة إنما من الصعب علي الحمل تحمل مزاجية الجوزائية , وصعب علي الجوزائية استيعاب فلسفة الحمل ولكن إذا أرادا اتفقا 

 
الرجل الحمل والمرأة السرطان
من المحتمل إن يكونا صديقين فالسرطانية تطلب نصيحة الحمل , إنما إن يتحابا فهذا مستبعد جدا , خصوصا من قبل الرجل الحمل *​ *الرجل الحمل والمرأة الأسد*​ *منافسة , سباق علي السلطة , تضارب في الأفكار إنما علاقة مميزة قد لا تشبه أيا من العلاقات الأخرى *​ *الرجل الحمل والمرأة العذراء*​ *اندفاع الحمل يصطدم بدقة العذراء , رومانسية الحمل تزعجها واقعية العذراء , إنما في الاصطدام اشتعال لأفكار مبدعة وانطفاء للروتين , علاقة ناجحة إذا كتب لها الاستمرارية *​ *الرجل الحمل والمرأة الميزان*​ *ألحملي المحب للجمال ينجذب إلي المرأة الميزان إنما لا يتمناها شريكة له , فالميزانية المحبة للأضواء تختلف مع ألحملي المبدع في صمت

*​ *الرجل الحمل والمرأة العقرب*​ *غموض هذه المرأة يغري الرجل المحب للاكتشاف والمالك حشرية معرفة الغامض , وشخصية الحمل الفذة تلفت انتباه هذه المرأة الساعية لاختيار الرجل - الرجل *​ *الرجل الحمل والمرأة القوس *​ *يتصادقان , القوسية تهتم لأمر الحمل وتهبه عواطفها , ألحملي يصدمه صدق هذه المرأة فيتناقض في تصرفاته تجاهها , إنما الزواج بينهما ناجح بنسبة كبيرة

*​ *الرجل الحمل والمرأة الجدي*​ *خير صديق لها , يقف إلي جانبها يرشدها , وهي تهتم لرأيه وتأخذ بنصائحه , إذا الصداقة بينهما انجح من الحب

*​ *الرجل الحمل والمرأة الدلو*​ *ذكاء هذه المرأة وهدؤوها قد يكونان ملجأ دافئا للرجل الحمل الباحث دائما إلي ركن هادئ , إنما قد يزعج الحمل ادعاء هذه المرأة فهم الأشياء بشكل دائم , علاقة متأرجحة بين الهدوء والمنافسة

*​ *الرجل الحمل والمرأة الحوت*​ *ينجذبان إلي بعضهما حسيا فالحمل الشهواني يغرق في بحر نظرات الحوتية الملتهبة , وقد ينجرف الحمل إلي الحوتية ويرتبط بها لكنه يصاب بالندم في لحظات الوعي*​ *
**علاقة الرجل الثور مع بقية الأبراج من الناحية** العاطفية *​ *الرجل الثور والمرأة الحمل*​ *ينجذب الثور إلي هذه المرأة ويغرم بها , إنما يزعج هذه المرأة النارية برودة الثور التي قد تكون مصطنعة لكسب ودها علاقة حلوة وملية بالوعود والأوهام

*​ *الرجل الثور والمرأة الثور*​ *يتفقان علي العناوين ويختلفان في التفاصيل , حب المرأة الثور لنفسها يبعد الرجل الثور عن عالمها

*​ *الرجل الثور والمرأة الجوزاء*​ *هذه المرأة المتبدلة تقطف إعجاب الثور من بعيد , إنما من قريب تختلف معه هي الغير قادرة علي حب هادي ورومانسي

*​ *الرجل الثور والمرأة السرطان*​ *تمنح هذه المرأة كل الدف للرجل الثور , ينجذب إلي هدوئها ويلفته اتزانها , لكن قد يعتبرها صديقة أكثر منها حبيبة إلا إذا أحبها في سن متأخرة فستنشأ علاقة حلوة

*​ *الرجل الثور والمرأة الأسد*​ *الرجل الثور المفتش عن حب مميز وعشق غير عادي , يهاب تسلط هذه المرأة , قد يقبل بها نظريا ويختلف معها عمليا

*​ *الرجل الثور والمرأة العذراء*​ *علاقة الأرض بالأرض , ينسجمان , يثرثران يتبادلان الإسرار , قاسمهما المشترك الصدق وقول الحقيقة , إنما كفة هذه المرأة ترجح في علاقتهما باعتبار أنها أكثر واقعية وحدة

*​ *الرجل الثور والمرأة الميزان*​ *تنجذب هذه المرأة إلي الرجل الثور , يعجبها شكله وكأنه فارسها المنتظر , قد تتوهم حبه والرجل الثور يتحاشى هذه المرأة خوفا من إن يجرحها أو يرتبط معها بعلاقة قصيرة

*​ *الرجل الثور والمرأة العقرب*​ *ميل هذه المرأة إلي الاستقلالية قد يتعارض مع ميول الثور الذي يري المرأة ملكة في الحب , تاجها الرقة والنعومة إنما قد يشكلان ثنائيا رائعا في الإعمال *​ *الرجل الثور والمرأة القوس*​ *لهذه المرأة قدرة هائلة علي كسب احترام وود هذا الرجل وقد تنشأ بينهما علاقة متأرجحة بين العشق الرومانسي والاحترام المتبادل والمتفق عليه بوعي

*​ *الرجل الثور والمرأة الجدي*​ *انجذاب واضح نظرات متبادلة , الجدي ترتبط مع الثور بعلاقة عابرة إنما تطلب حضورا اقوي من حضور الثور , والثور المنجذب إلي هذه المرأة يقبل ببعدها بعد فهمها

*​ *الرجل الثور والمرأة الدلو*​ *هذه المحللة النفسية تعطي الثور حقه إنما تهرب من طعمه , والرجل الثور تغيظه المرأة الدلو التغيرية إنما يقدرها حق تقدير وليس من المستبعد أن يكرهها ويحبها في إن واحد

*​ *الرجل الثور والمرأة الحوت*​ *علاقة انسجام وهدوء وابتعاد عن الضجة واقتراب من الإثارة , الشاعرية تطغي والرومانسية تشع , علاقة حلوة وقريبة من عالم الأحلام والخوف إن يصدمها الواقع

*​ *
**علاقة الرجل الجوزاء مع بقية الأبراج** من الناحية العاطفية *​ *الرجل الجوزاء والمرأة الحمل*​ *يفخر الجوزاء برفقة هذه المرأة , يقدرها ويري فيها صورة للمرأة التي يحترم , أن يتنازل لها فمكسب للاثنين , أن يرضخها فالعلاقة أمام جدار

*​ *الرجل الجوزاء والمرأة الثور*​ *الجوزاء ينجذب إلي سحر هذه المرأة التي تري في هذا الرجل النموذج الرائع للرجال , علاقة ناجحة إذا قرر الطرفان الاستمرار , وإلا كانت قصيرة إنما لا تعبر من دون إن تترك أثرا

*​ *الرجل الجوزاء والمرأة الجوزاء*​ *حركة , ديناميكية , ولادة دائمة لإحداث جديدة , الخوف يكمن في مزاجية الطرفين التي قد تحول ربيع أيامهما إلي شتاء

*​ *الرجل الجوزاء والمرأة السرطان*​ *هذا الرجل يعشق نموذج المرأة السرطان كسيدة منزل وليس كرفيقة سهرات , إذا العلاقة بينهما ناجحة إذا كان قرارها الزواج

*​ *الرجل الجوزاء والمرأة الأسد*​ *يتنافس معها علي الحضور اجتماعيا , تظهر له سحرها ويفاجئها بعمقه , يضايقها وتحرجه والعلاقة بينهما حب لافت للأنظار أو بعد نهائي

*​ *الرجل الجوزاء والمرأة العذراء*​ *اختراعه للحجج يحرك عصبية هذه المرأة الصادقة , إنما حضوره يجذبها ويشدها إليه صوته الرخيم , العلاقة بينهما أخذ وعطاء *​ *الرجل الجوزاء والمرأة الميزان*​ *الهواء عنصرهما المشترك , جمال هذه المرأة يغلب ادعاء هذه الرجل , وقوة حضوره تلجم ميلها إلي الحركة الدائمة علاقة ناجحة وقد تكون متوازنة بشكل لافت

*​ *الرجل الجوزاء والمرأة العقرب*​ *هي الأقوى , تمتلكه حتى ولو لم يعترف بذلك , تسرق عواطفه وتوقعه بحيرة , بالرغم من قوتها فهي قد ترضخ له إذا أعلن لها حبه بكل ثقة

*​ *الرجل الجوزاء والمرأة القوس*​ *يشكلان ثنائيا لافتا من حيث الشكل , يختلفان في الجوهر علي جملة مبادئ إنما اتفاقهما قد يساعدها علي التوصل إلي رسم خطوط واضحة لعلاقتهما

*​ *الرجل الجوزاء والمرأة الجدي*​ *هو الأقوى يغلبها في حضوره , تغلبه في جاذبيتها , قد يتناقشان ويتخاصمان إنما لا يمكنهما إلا إن يتحابا

*​ *الرجل الجوزاء والمرأة الدلو*​ *يتفقان نظريا , يساهم معها وتساهم معه , وفي العمل يكونان معا , إما في الحب فصعب علي هذه المرأة أن تكتفي بلعب دور العاشقة

*​ *الرجل الجوزاء والمرأة الحوت*​ *ميلها إلي الهدوء قد يبعدها عن هذا الرجل المفتعل ضجة لنفسه في بعض الأحيان , ألجوزائي لا تشده هذه المرأة إلي حد الارتباط بها *​ *
**علاقة الرجل السرطان مع بقية الأبراج** من الناحية العاطفية *​ *الرجل السرطان والمرأة الحمل*​ *منافسة في البداية , انسجام بعد ذلك حتى التوصل إلي علاقة حب تجمع بين شاعرية الطرفين وتوفق بين طموح هذه المرأة وسعي هذا الرجل

*​ *الرجل السرطان والمرأة الثور *​ *يتكيف معها يأنس لرفقتها , تسحره أنوثتها , علاقة ناعمة إنما ليست متينة ومستقبل غير مضمون

*​ *الرجل السرطان والمرأة الجوزاء*​ *يحذر السرطان الهادئ والعصبي في إن واحد هذه المرأة المزاجية , إنما يتفق معها في حب المال واعتباره عنصرا هاما لحياة هانئة

*​ *الرجل السرطان والمرأة السرطان*​ *يختلفان ولا يلتقيان إلا إذا أرادا أن يكونا صديقين , لان التشابه بينهما يعزز صداقتهما ويبعد حبهما

*​ *الرجل السرطان والمرأة الأسد*​ *الاسدية كما الجملية تستفز السرطاني وتجذبه إلي مسرح المنافسة , إنما انسجامه مع الحملية يفتقده مع الاسدية لأنها تحاول أن تكون الاقوي

*​ *الرجل السرطان والمرأة العذراء*​ *احترام متبادل وخوفه من المسؤولية قد يتحول إلي أمان إذا ما ارتبط مع هذه المرأة التي تتحمل المسؤولية بكل جدية , ولكن هل يقبل السرطان 
الرومانسي بحب واقعي

*​ *الرجل السرطان والمرأة الميزان*​ *عاشق الجمال عاشق للمرأة الميزان , تشكل عنده امتدادا لأحلامه وبينه وبينها المسافة مختصرة جدا , وقد تنشا علاقة حب مجنون أكثر منه عاقلا

*​ *الرجل السرطان والمرأة القوس*​ *يتشاركان في أعمالها , يسبران أغوار بعضهما , قوته في صمته وقوتها في صبرها واحتمالها والسرطان المفتش عن صورة أمه قد يطمئن لعاطفة المرأة القوس *​ *الرجل السرطان والمرأة الجدي*​ *رغبة في التعرف وبحث عن المتعة في العلاقة , السرطاني متردد في الحب تجاه المرأة الجدي مع انه متسرع مع كثيرات غيرها , علاقة إذا أخذت الوقت الكافي توصلت إلي نتيجة

*​ *الرجل السرطان والمرأة الدلو*​ *يطرب لسماعها وهي تتكلم , يدهشه عمقها وتعجبه قدرتها علي التحليل والتفسير , إذا قرر الارتباط بها ينجح في ذلك شرط التخفيف من رومانسيته

*​ *الرجل السرطان والمرأة الحوت*​ *لقاؤهما لقاء لا يخلو من شفافية ورغبة جارفة في إن واحد , إذا عرفا كيف يخطوان الخطوة الأولي حققا بداية متينة لعلاقة مستمرة ولكن هل تتم هذه الخطوة

*​ *
علاقة الرجل الأســد مع بقية الأبراج من الناحية العاطفية *​ *الرجل الأسد والمرأة الحمل*​ *ما من امرأة تستطيع التغلب علي هذا الرجل أو التوازن معه إلا الحملية , مناقشة وتحد , أو كراهية , أو حب يشبه المجد

*​ *الرجل الأسد والمرأة الثور*​ *الاسدي ياسر الثورية برجولته , وحضوره يشعرها أكثر بأنوثتها , إن ارتضت سلطته بقناعة وليس ادعاء , شكلا ثنايا جميلا

*​ *الرجل الأسد والمرأة الجوزاء*​ *الجوزائية اللافتة للنظر والواثقة من تأثيرها علي الجنس الأخر قد يشكل الأسد عنده مغامرة جديدة , إنما الخيبة الكبيرة تكون عندما ينقلب السحر علي 
الساحر

*​ *الرجل الأسد والمرأة السرطان*​ *قد يجد الأسد المشغول دائما عند السرطانية ما لا يجده عند غيرها من القناعة وحب الاستقرار , لكن في البيت قد تكون سلطتها اكبر فهل يرضى

*​ *الرجل الأسد والمرأة الأسد*​ *علاقة يسودها التفاهم والرضي وتجمع كثيرا من القواسم المشتركة , صحيح إن الرتابة قد تتخللها إنما لا يمكن إن تسير بها نحو الفشل

*​ *الرجل الأسد والمرأة العذراء*​ *حكمة هذه المرأة قد توقظ عند الأسد شعورا قلما يشعر به , وهو انه يخطئ مرات حتى ولو لم يعترف بذلك , العذرائية صاحبة القدر القدرة تهنا لقرب الأسد لأنه اقدر

*​ *الرجل الأسد والمرأة الميزان*​ *قلما تنجح علاقة بين رجل أسدي وامرأة من برج الميزان , لان عشق هذه المرأة لكل ما هو جميل قد يغضب الأسد الساعي إلي التحكم بالأمور والحكم عليها من منظاره الخاص ولا يرضي تعليقا من احد أخر

*​ *الرجل الأسد والمرأة العقرب*​ *اتفاق علي المبادئ إنما المرأة العقرب أكثر عمقا , في حين إن الاسدي اقوي حضورا , إذا أضيف العمق إلي قوة الحضور لشكل عنصرا مهما في إنشاء علاقة متينة

*​ *الرجل الأسد والمرأة القوس*​ *النزعة الاستقلالية حاضرة بقوة عند الاثنين إذا تخاطبا من خلالها اتفقا , إما إذا تمسك كل طرف بها وكأنه واضعها فسيحصل الخلاف , ولكن في حال الاتفاق قد تنجح هذه العلاقة بنسبة كبيرة

*​ *الرجل الأسد والمرأة الجدي*​ *ملل يصيب هذه المرأة من فلسفة الرجل الأسد , تسايره ولكن لا يمكن لها إن ترضي به شريك حياتها , صحيح إن الحضور اللافت يسحرها إنما الفلسفة في الحديث تربك تفكيرها

*​ *الرجل الأسد والمرأة الدلو*​ *مهما اختلفا فهما قادران علي الاتفاق , عند كل منهما شعور بأنه خلق ليكون قرب الأخر , إذا العلاقة بينهما واردة حتى في حالات الاختلاف

*​ *الرجل الأسد والمرأة الحوت*​ *تسلط الرجل الأسد علي المرأة الحوت يحولها من إنسانة حساسة إلي نمرة شرسة مستعدة للانقضاض علي فريستها كل ساعة , ولكن الفريسة هنا أسد فالانقضاض مستحيل مما يعني إن العلاقة صعبة

*​ *
**علاقة الرجل العذراء مع بقية الأبراج من الناحية** العاطفية *​ *الرجل العذراء والمرأة الحمل*​ *عقدة حاجبي العذراء لا تثير الحملية المحبة لضحكة تفيض حبا وحنانا مع إن المرأة الحمل الأكثر قدرة ربما علي جعل هذا الرجل يخفف من عبوسه والعذراء يغرم بالحمل حد الاعتراف العلني

*​ *الرجل العذراء والمرأة الثور*​ *إذا عرفت كيف تثير غيرته تمسك بها , إما إذا رضخت لمزاجه طمعا بكسب وده فانه قد يبعدها عنه بقسوة , إذا دور المرأة الثور في علاقتها مع العذراء أصعب من دوره *​ *الرجل العذراء والمرأة السرطان*​ *اتفاق تام فالعذرائي الهاوي استقبالا يبعث علي الراحة والساعي إلي بيت نظيف يفوح منه عطر ساحر لسيدة هادئة لن يوفق بشكل تام إلا إذا اختار المرأة السرطان

*​ *الرجل العذراء والمرأة الأسد*​ *قد لا ينجذب الرجل العذراء إلي المرأة الأسد التي تعشق السيطرة , وتسعي إلي التحكم بالأمور , لكن قد ينسجمان معا في العمل والمصالح

*​ *الرجل العذراء والمرأة العذراء*​ *سعي دائم إلي تفاهم وتوازن , العذرائية تقبل سلطة العذرائي , وهو يقدر فيها صراحتها وعدم ميلها للغرق في عالم الأحلام

*​ *الرجل العذراء والمرأة الميزان*​ *الرجل العذراء المقتصد والمتمسك بالتقاليد تتعبه امرأة من هذا النوع , تهتم لجمالها ولا تبخل علي أناقتها , إنما قد توقظ فيه حبا للمغامرة

*​ *الرجل العذراء والمرأة العقرب*​ *غموض وغموض يلتقيان ليشكلا سرا حلوا , وإذا انجلي هذا الغموض سطعت شمس حلوة أضأت الطريق للاثنين معا , ولكن امن السهل إزالة هذا الغموض *​ *الرجل العذراء والمرأة القوس*​ *هذه المرأة المتنقلة قد ترتاح لوجود من تستطيع الاتكال عليه , والرجل العذراء المنغلق نوعا ما يرتاح للتجدد الدائم في حياة هذه المرأة , لكن الارتياح شيء , والحب مختلف عن كل الأشياء

*​ *الرجل العذراء والمرأة الجدي*​ *لقاء بين اثنين يفهمان بعضهما لهما مزاج متشابه وأهواء متشابهة , قد تتعب هذه المرأة في تلبية متطلبات هذا الرجل إنما من دون ملل فإنها تحبه وهذا يكفي

*​ *الرجل العذراء والمرأة الدلو *​ *يعجبان يبعضهما , يلتقيان اجتماعيا , يجاملان بعضهما إنما من الصعب إن يتحابا فكل منهما متمسك برأيه فهو اقرب إلي التقاليد وهي اقرب إلي عالم التجديد

*​ *الرجل العذراء والمرأة الحوت*​ *تتعب المرأة الحوت في معايشة هذا الرجل , فهي محبة للانفتاح عاشقة للحياة بصخبها وإيقاعها الهادي وهو ينظر إلي الحياة من منظاره الخاص فقط , إنما وجوده أمان لهذه المرأة الطيبة *​ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــ​ *يغرم الرجل الميزان بالمرأة الحمل , يحذرها في بعض المرات , إنما لا يستطيع إلا إن يحبها , إذا التقيا فأنهما يشكلان ثنائيا رائعا
**يتبع*​ ​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: العلاقة بينالابراج. مفصل........................*

*الرجل الميزان والمرأة الثور*​ *حبهما للمظاهر قد يشكل قاسما مشتركا , كذلك سحر هذه المرأة قد يدهش هذا الرجل المحب للأضواء , إنما صعب إن تكتب الاستمرارية لهذه العلاقة عندما يقرر الميزان الزواج فانه يسال عن قواسم مشتركة أخري


*​ *الرجل الميزان والمرأة الجوزاء*​ *يتفقان بسرعة ويختلفان بصورة أسرع , مزاجيان فهي محبة للتنقل وكذلك هو , وللصدفة الدور الأكبر في عملية لقائهما , ( رب صدفة خير من ألف ميعاد ) *​ *الرجل الميزان والمرأة السرطان*​ *الرجل الميزان يقدر المرأة السرطان ويري فيها نموذجا جيدا لامرأة مدركة , إنما هناك فرق ما بين تقديره للأمور وانجذابه إلي حامل هذه الصفات


*​ *الرجل الميزان والمرأة الأسد*​ *حلوة هذه العلاقة إذا كان القصد الاستقرار فالمرأة الأسد تؤمن جوا حلوا للرجل الميزان , فهي تحرص علي إن تكون أنيقة وحلوة دائما في عينيه والرجل الميزان يأخذ بنصيحة هذه المرأة التي تبدو علي درجة جيدة من الوعي



*​ *الرجل الميزان والمرأة العذراء*​ *هذه المرأة تثير الرجل الميزان ويكون سحرها أقوى فيغرق في بحر حبها , إنما في الوعي التام فانه من الصعب إن يلتقيا , هو الرومانسي العاشق للكلام الرنان وهي الواقعية والمحللة للأمور بجدية ابعد ما تكون عن الرومانسية *​ *الرجل الميزان والمرأة العقرب*​ *هذه المرأة القوية قد تقع تحت تأثير سحر رجل هذا البرج الذي يعرف كيف يشيع جوا في الحب حيثما وجد , إذا ارتضت هذه المرأة بعض تنازل فإنها تكسب قلب الرجل *​ *الرجل الميزان والمرأة القوس*​ *صراحة القوسية تؤذي هذا الرجل الميال لي الدبلوماسية وعدم جرح أحاسيس الآخرين وإذا تحابا فقاسمهما المشترك طيبة القلب ومساعدة الغير


*​ *الرجل الميزان والمرأة الجدي*​ *ينجذب الميزان إلي المرأة الجدي , يكتشف عندها مواهب أو صفات لم يكتشفها عند أخري , يقصد رفقتها وينصت لحديثها ولكن سرعان ما يلاحظ نقاط الاختلاف بينهما فينسحب بهدوء تاركا بعضا من اثر


*​ *الرجل الميزان والمرأة الدلو*​ *تجد عنده حبا للتغيير فيشكل عندها بداية لحلم جميل , يسعي إلي التقرب منها بقصد المغامرة فيعلق في شباكها , يتناقشان إنما لا يختلفان , مميزة علاقة هذين الاثنين


*​ *الرجل الميزان والمرأة الحوت*​ *الرغبة , المتعة , حب المغامرة , عناصر تساهم في جمع ألميزاني والحوتية , قد يجد صعوبة في تلبية رغباتها , وقد تجد انه ليس من السهل إيقاعه , علاقة ممكنة إنما علي الأرجح عابرة


*​ *
**علاقة الرجل العقرب مع بقية الأبراج من** الناحية العاطفية *​ *الرجل العقرب والمرأة الحمل*​ *يدهشها في حضورها يجذبها إلي معرفته , أما هو فيعشق هذه المرأة ويعدد صفاتها أمام الآخرين , إنما إن تكون امرأته فهذا قرار صعب إلا إذا كان من المؤمنين بحقوق المرأة إلي ابعد حد كيف لا ؟ وهو القوي الذي سيرتضي بامرأة قد تكون اقدر منه


*​ *الرجل العقرب والمرأة الثور*​ *قد لا يلتقيان وإذا التقيا فان هذه المرأة تحاول في سحرها إن تغري هذا الرجل الحاضر , قد تقدر إنما لفترة , فالحياة عنده عمل وحركة ولكن متى قرر الحب فانه سيحن إلي سحر هذه المرأة


*​ *الرجل العقرب والمرأة الجوزاء*​ *قد تقف هذه المرأة بقوة بقرب هذا الرجل الطموح إنما قد تمله حين لا يعيرها أقصى اهتمامه فمساعدته لمرحلة معينة أمر ممكن عندها , إنما الاستمرار علي هذا الشكل فالممكن يصبح صعبا إذا لم نقل أكثر


*​ *الرجل العقرب والمرأة السرطان*​ *العقرب المفتش عن لحظة راحة أو حلم فانه سيجد عند هذه المرأة الوقت الكافي للحلم وللراحة , إذا يجد عندها بعض ما يريد ولا اعرف إذا كان هذا يكفيه


*​ *الرجل العقرب والمرأة الأسد*​ *علاقة متوازنة ولافتة ,الهم إذا لم يحاول احد الطرفين التغلب علي الأخر , إذ في المحاولة منافسة قد تؤدي إلي انفصال يضر بالطرفين


*​ *الرجل العقرب والمرأة العذراء*​ *هذا الرجل قادر علي خلق أحاسيس جديدة عند هذه المرأة التي قد تشعر معه بميل إلي الرومانسية , وعطش إلي سماع كلام حلو , ولو كان فقط كلاما للكلام , والرجل العقرب يشعر مع هذه المرأة بلذة الاكتشاف


*​ *الرجل العقرب والمرأة الميزان*​ *يسيطر علي مشاعرها , تعترف بسحره إنما لا ترتضيه دائما , يفرح لقدرته إنما فرحه مؤقت , إذا العلاقة بينهما محطة إنما غير مصيرية


*​ *الرجل العقرب والمرأة العقرب*​ *يتحابان , يلتقيان وينجذبان إلي أراء بعضهما لكن قد يؤذيان بعضهما إذا ما أرادا الوقوف وجها لوجه


*​ *الرجل العقرب والمرأة القوس*​ *قد تدفع صراحة هذه المرأة هذا الرجل إلي التراجع واعد للعشرة قبل الإقدام علي إقامة علاقة معها , القوسية ترتاح لصداقة العقرب أكثر من حبه , فثقته الدائمة بنفسه تزعجها


*​ *الرجل العقرب والمرأة الجدي*​ *إذا كشف كل أوراقه هرب الجدي وإذا عرف كيف يتسلق السلم درجة درجة , سارع الجدي إلي التعرف إلي هذا الرجل , فالمرأة الجدي تسعي إلي الارتباط برجل نافذ إنما بهدوء


*​ *الرجل العقرب والمرأة الدلو*​ *هدوء هذه المرأة ياسر هذا الرجل القوي فالهدوء مرات اقوي من القوة , والرجل العقرب إذا باح بشعوره الرقيق كسب قلب هذه المرأة الصعبة


*​ *الرجل العقرب والمرأة الحوت*​ *وضوح العقرب قد يفاجئ الحوت الشاعري والسابح في أحلامه ولكن بالرغم من إن هذه المرأة حالمة إلا أنها تعرف كيف ترسم حدودا لأحلامها وإذا عرفها العقرب علي حقيقتها صار الاتفاق ممكنا


*​ *
علاقة الرجل القوس مع بقية الأبراج من الناحية العاطفية*​ *الرجل القوس والمرأة الحمل *​ *تغريه , تحرك انفعاله خصوصا وانه قليلا ما ينفعل , يحاول التقرب منها إلا أنها تعتبره صديقا أكثر منه حبيبا , الصداقة بينهما متينة ,


*​ *الرجل القوس والمرأة الثور *​ *قد يظن البعض إن لا مجال للتفاهم إنما الثور الذكية تعرف كيف تؤمن للقوس الخجول كل الحب والحنان فيتقرب إليها ويكون اللقاء


*​ *الرجل القوس والمرأة الجوزاء *​ *كلما التقيا حصلت مشادة فحديثها لا يغريه , ومواهبه لا تعنيها , وإذا كان لا بد من علاقة فهي اقرب ما تكون إلي مغامرة سعي إليها الطرفان


*​ *الرجل القوس والمرأة السرطان *​ *المرأة السرطان تعرف بهدوئها كيف تخلق جوا لهذا الرجل الساعي إلي طمأنينة , ووجودها قربه مصدر للدفء والحب , علاقة حلوة وهادئة


*​ *الرجل القوس والمرأة الأسد *​ *هل عرفت اثنين يتبادلان الأدوار قد تتعرف إليهما إذا التقيت ثنائيا مؤلفا من رجل برج القوس وامرأة من برج الأسد , فالعلاقة بينهما تبادل أدوار إذا توافقا علي ذلك , انسجما وإلا فصعب الاتفاق


*​ *الرجل القوس والمرأة العذراء *​ *قد يعني الرجل القوس للمرأة العذراء تغييرا , خروجا عن المألوف فتسرع إلي التعرف إليه , إذا احدث تغييرا في حياتها كانت قربه وإذا لا ملته وفتشت عن حب جديد *​ *الرجل القوس والمرأة الميزان *​ *المسافة بينهما ضرورية ليفهم كل منهما الأخر , إذ إن الاثنين يتقنان فن المجاملة التي ربما أدت في حال حصول تطور إلي خيبة إذا المسافة ضرورية


*​ *الرجل القوس والمرأة العقرب**]*​ *غموض هذه المرأة يكسبه تقدير هذا الرجل العاشق اكتشاف الناس والأشياء , يحذرها لقوة حضورها ولكن قد يسال عنها بحماس في حال غيابها , أليس هذا التناقض بحد ذاته سرا


*​ *الرجل القوس والمرأة القوس *​ *وتعطلت لغة الكلام وخاطبت عيني في لغة ألهوي عيناك بينهما لا كلام إنما اتفاق تام , علاقة حلوة وتنقل العدوى , وما أحلاها من عدوى


*​ *الرجل القوس والمرأة الجدي *​ *من الصعب الاتفاق بينهما بين تحديد المهم والاهم فهو له آراؤه وهي كذلك , وهو يمتاز بعناده وهي كذلك فإذا كان العناد فاسما مشتركا فلا مجال للقول بقواسم أخري


*​ *الرجل القوس والمرأة الدلو *​ *يغرم بها أكثر مما تغرم به , قد يشكل عندها محطة مهمة إلا إن حديثه في هذه الأمور توضح لها عدم إمكانية الارتباط به , أما إذا كان الحب اقوي منهما فليس لهنا إلا القبول


*​ *الرجل القوس والمرأة الحوت *​ *هو عاشق وهي عاشقة , هو حالم وهي حالمة , هو حساس وهي حساسة , كلام جميل إنما أين الحقيقة والوضوح في علاقتهما , السؤال ضروري


*​ *
**علاقة الرجل الجدي مع بقية الأبراج** من الناحية العاطفية *​ *الرجل الجدي والمرأة الحمل*​ *هل يمكن لامرأة انفعالية ورومانسية الارتباط مع رجل لا يتقن فن المغازلة ومصلحته فوق كل اعتبار ؟ ولكن أتصدق إن نسبة غير قليلة من مواليد الجدي ارتبطت مع نساء من الحمل هذا هو الحب بكل إسراره


*​ *الرجل الجدي والمرأة الثور*​ *علاقة واضحة , الجدي يختصر مع المرأة الثور كل الكلام بكلمة أو اثنين واضحتين ترضى يهما هذه المرأة العاشقة لرجل يجمع إلي الحضور القوة , فتشعر هي بأنوثتها أكثر


*​ *الرجل الجدي والمرأة الجوزاء*​ *يجذبها في البداية إنما برودته تزعجها , في الأمور المالية يتفقان علي وجوب الحرص وعدم الإنفاق العشوائي , أما في الحب فهي علنية وهو كتوم


*​ *الرجل الجدي والمرأة السرطان*​ *عالمان بعيدان واقعية وكلام قليل مع رومانسية وحب مثير , الأفضل إن لا تكون علاقة من إن تكون وتصل إلي جدار مسدود قد يقف كل منهما أمامه حائرا


*​ *الرجل الجدي والمرأة الأسد*​ *بالرغم من الاختلاف فأنهما قادران علي الالتقاء , فهو ساع إلي مركز مادي مرموق وهي عاشقة للرفاهية إذا عرفا كيف يلتقيان


*​ *الرجل الجدي والمرأة العذراء*​ *بهدوء وبعيدا عن حماسة عالم الحب ينجذبان إلي بعضهما فهي حريصة علي خلق جو هادئ وهو حريص علي سلام منزلي , حرص يؤدي إلي علاقة متوازنة



*​ *الرجل الجدي والمرأة الميزان*​ *الرجل الجدي المتحفظ لن يثير المرأة الميزان المشتعلة العواطف , قد تنجذب إليه في بادي الأمر لكن هذا لن يطول فالاثنان يفترقان متفقين


*​ *الرجل الجدي والمرأة العقرب*​ *إذا اختار هذا الرجل امرأة خلوقة تتحمل معه المتاعب يكون قد اختار المرأة العقرب , أما إذا أراد إثبات قدراته علي حساب قدراتها فهو مخطئ بالليونة يغلبها وبالتحدي يخسرها



*​ *الرجل الجدي والمرأة القوس*​ *علاقة صداقة لنما علاقة حب فهذا مستبعد , المرأة القوس نارية حريصة والجدي هادي رزين وغير واضح , أنانيته تزعج مثاليتها وشتان ما بين الأنانية والمثالية



*​ *الرجل الجدي والمرأة الجدي*​ *علاقة جدية بعيدة عن الانفعال , يفهمان بعضهما , يخططان لمستقبلهما , علاقة متوازنة قد تكون حلوة لغير عاشقي الحب في لحظات جنونه



*​ *الرجل الجدي والمرأة الدلو*​ *عزم هذه المرأة وطموحها يغيظان هذا الرجل المتحفظ , قد تنشا علاقة بينهما ولكن تنتهي بأسرع مما يتوقعان إلا إذا أرادا إحداث تبديل في طبيعة شخصية كل منهما



*​ *الرجل الجدي والمرأة الحوت*​ *المرأة الحوت بحاجة إلي هدوء رجل الجدي الذي قد ينفع كصديق أكثر منه كحبيب , فالصديق إذا نصح كان صادقا أما الحبيب فيجب إن يكون له أسلوب أخر والجدي ليس صاحب أسلوب غريب في الحب



*​ *
**علاقة الرجل الدلو مع بقية الأبراج** من الناحية العاطفية *​ *الرجل الدلو والمرأة الحمل*​ *سحر هذه المرأة ياسر الرجل الدلو الذي يغرم بها حتى إذنيه , إذا ابقي علي حذره منها أبعدته وإذا عرفها علي حقيقتها تمسك بها , العلاقة الواضحة بينهما قد تكون الاحلي بين العلاقات


*​ *الرجل الدلو والمرأة الثور*​ *شهوانية هذه المرأة تثير رغبات هذا الدلو الذي يفاجئها في برودته فيما بعد والعلاقة بينهما تصبح صعبة فهي لن ترتضيه صديقا وهو لن يكون غير ذلك



*​ *الرجل الدلو والمرأة الجوزاء*​ *فلسفتها في الحياة قد لا تعجبه وإذا حاول الارتباط بها قرر تبديلها وتغييرها وكم صعب علي الجوزائية إن ترضخ , إلا إذا قررت هي ذلك



*​ *الرجل الدلو والمرأة السرطان*​ *الدلو المغامر قد تستهويه امرأة متقلبة ومزاجية , إذا كان لطيفا معها كسب ودها وصبرها وإذا أرادها شريكة في ثقافته وتطلعاته فستمل منه ولن تكون هناك علاقة ناجحة


*​ *الرجل الدلو والمرأة الأسد*​ *الرجل الدلو يعشق هذا النوع من النساء وقد يرتبط بهن حفاظا علي بريق مركزه لان الاسدية تعرف كيف تسرق البريق لزوجها وبيتها , علاقة مدروسة أكثر منها علاقة حب



*​ *الرجل الدلو والمرأة العذراء*​ *ينجذب الرجل الدلو إلي هدوء هذه المرأة إلي قدرتها علي تحمل المسؤوليات , ينجذب إليها ويغرم بها وتكون حبه الأكبر , وقد تحدث فيه تغييرا كان يميل إلي الجدية أكثر




*​ *الرجل الدلو والمرأة الميزان*​ *هو يميل لها وهي تميل إليه , نظرات متبادلة , إنما لا مجال عند هذه المرأة لعلاقة عابرة تشبه علاقات الدلو مع أخريات , هنا أو اتفاق علي حياة مشتركة أو اتفاق علي انفصال , وشتان ما بين الاتفاقين



*​ *الرجل الدلو والمرأة العقرب*​ *هذه المرأة ترضى بالرضوخ للرجل الدلو إذا تخلي عن ادعائه وكان قريبا منها , تترك له الحرية وهو بعيد عنها أما وهو قربها تطلب منه الرقة وإذا حدث ذلك فعلاقة ممتعة



*​ *الرجل الدلو والمرأة القوس*​ *في حال كان صريحا أعلنت له حبها وإخلاصها , إذا علاقتهما مرتهنة لمدى صراحته وإلا افترقا في حماسة كما التقيا



*​ *الرجل الدلو والمرأة الجدي*​ *التفاهم بينهما صعب , فهي تتحرق لمعرفة رأيه وهو يلف ويدور كي لا يقول , قد تمهله بعض الوقت إنما تنساه بقية الوقت



*​ *الرجل الدلو والمرأة الدلو*​ *متفاهمان علي كل الأمور علي العناوين والتفاصيل , إنما من الصعوبة إن يلتقيا إذ إن كل واحد ساع وراء تحقيق أهدافه وإذا التقيا قد لا يريان بعضهما وهما منهمكان بقراءه الأوراق بين يديهما



*​ *الرجل الدلو والمرأة الحوت*​ *لقاؤها قد يولد لقاءات عديدة إنما أي منهما لن يوقع علي وثيقة الارتباط الدائم فالاثنان مدركان إن علاقتهما جسر عبور جميل إلي علاقات أخري


*​ *
**علاقة الرجل الحوت مع بقية الأبراج** من الناحية العاطفية *​ *- الرجل الحوت والمرأة الحمل *​ *يغرم الحوت بالحمل إنما لا يستطيع اللحاق بها , ولا هي ترضى مسايرة أحلامه البعيدة عن الواقع فالعلاقة بينهما إذا صعبة



*​ *الرجل الحوت والمرأة الثور*​ *قد تشكل هذه المرأة حلما من أحلام الحوت , وكم يصبح حلوا إذا ما تجول إلي حقيقة , فالعلاقة بينهما سحر وانجذاب دائمان



*​ *الرجل الحوت والمرأة الجوزاء*​ *تخلص له , تساعده علي بلورة أحلامه ولكنها قد لا تكمل الطريق معه إذا لم يبد أي رغبة بالالتصاق في الواقع , ممكنة العلاقة بينهما وصعبة في إن واحد



*​ *الرجل الحوت والمرأة السرطان*​ *غارقان في بحر واحد وهو الرومانسية وعشق الليل , لكن غموض الحوت قد يثير هذه المرأة الباحثة عن علاقة واضحة تمنحها الاطمئنان



*​ *الرجل الحوت والمرأة الأسد*​ *يمدحها يرضي غرورها , يكسب قلبها وينشا حب تكون فيه كفة الاسدية أرجح من كفة ألحوتي



*​ *الرجل الحوت والمرأة العذراء*​ *امرأة بكل ما لهذه المكلمة من معني , هكذا ينظر الرجل الحوت إلي المرأة العذراء وكم يحلم إن تكون شريكة حياته ولكن هل تقبل هي إن تساير أحلامه علي حساب حبها للواقع إذا أحبته نعم تقبل



*​ *الرجل الحوت والمرأة الميزان*​ *انجذاب متبادل , نظرات متبادلة , كلام رقيق إنما لا استمرارية لهكذا علاقة قائمة علي نظرات وكلمات وانجذاب بالرغم إن الحوت يغرق في حب المرأة الميزان حتى إذنيه


*​ *الرجل الحوت والمرأة العقرب*​ *المرأة العقرب لا يغريها رجل يعيش حالة عشق دائمة , من هنا قد لا تكترث لمبادرته وهو متى عرف مقياس قدرتها علي التحمل صار حذرا وابتعد



*​ *الرجل الحوت والمرأة القوس*​ *قد يحدث إن يعجبا ببعضهما إلا انه لن يحدث إن يتفقا , فالمرأة القوس تفتش عن كلمة واضحة ولها وقع غريب , إذا لا تفتش عن الرجل الحوت مع انه يروق لها إن تتعرف إليه *​ *

الرجل الحوت والمرأة الجدي


*​ *الاتفاق ممكن إذا عرض الحوت علي الجدي مشاركة في صنع الأحلام والقرارات فهذه المرأة تنتظر من يدرك إن عندها أحلاما


*​ *الرجل الحوت والمرأة الدلو*​ *يولد بينهما نوع من العاطفة , بل الأصح نوع من التعاطف فهو يبدي اهتماما بآرائها وهي تشجعه علي إيقاظ مواهبه , أليست الصداقة بينهما أحلي وأسمى


*​ *الرجل الحوت والمرأة الحوت*​ *عالم رائع قد يكون بعيدا عن عوالم العلاقات التالية إنما ما يميزه هذا الحب الذي لا ينطفي أبدا , علاقة تروق لكل منهما ولا تروق للآخرين *​ 
*سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع راااااااائع يا كليم 
بس احنا فى المسيحيه مش بنؤمن بالابراج 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*اخي العزيز كوكو مان
معك حق 
الكنيسة تمنع وتقاوم الشعوذة والعلم الروحاني 
انما الابراج نوع من الثقافة
وعلم الفلك
وابتدأت موضوعي بان الله اساس كل شيء
مشكور حبيبي نورت
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح


*​


----------



## gigi angel (12 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل اوى 

انا بجد بشكرك عليه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع حلو اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
وفعلا هى نوع من الثقافه بس كل حاجه بايد ربنا​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكورة اخت germen
على ردك الجميل
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا" اختي swety koky girlعلى ردك الجميل
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*كنت زمان بهتم بالموضوع ده 

وكمان بقراية الكف وكان بياثر فيا 

بس بعد كدة اكتشفت انى غبية 

وان كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير 

للذين يحبون الرب وان كل شى فى ايد ربنا 

مرسية ياكليم على المعلومات الرائعة دى ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسي كتير كليم حبيبي


وربنا يبارك كل اعمالك​*


----------



## kalimooo (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا" حبيبي مايكل
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## amjad-ri (14 أكتوبر 2008)

_*


			علاقة الرجل الجوزاء مع بقية الأبراج من الناحية العاطفية 
الرجل الجوزاء والمرأة الحمل
يفخر الجوزاء برفقة هذه المرأة , يقدرها ويري فيها صورة للمرأة التي يحترم , أن يتنازل لها فمكسب للاثنين , أن يرضخها فالعلاقة أمام جدار


الرجل الجوزاء والمرأة الثور
الجوزاء ينجذب إلي سحر هذه المرأة التي تري في هذا الرجل النموذج الرائع للرجال , علاقة ناجحة إذا قرر الطرفان الاستمرار , وإلا كانت قصيرة إنما لا تعبر من دون إن تترك أثرا


الرجل الجوزاء والمرأة الجوزاء
حركة , ديناميكية , ولادة دائمة لإحداث جديدة , الخوف يكمن في مزاجية الطرفين التي قد تحول ربيع أيامهما إلي شتاء


الرجل الجوزاء والمرأة السرطان
هذا الرجل يعشق نموذج المرأة السرطان كسيدة منزل وليس كرفيقة سهرات , إذا العلاقة بينهما ناجحة إذا كان قرارها الزواج


الرجل الجوزاء والمرأة الأسد
يتنافس معها علي الحضور اجتماعيا , تظهر له سحرها ويفاجئها بعمقه , يضايقها وتحرجه والعلاقة بينهما حب لافت للأنظار أو بعد نهائي


الرجل الجوزاء والمرأة العذراء
اختراعه للحجج يحرك عصبية هذه المرأة الصادقة , إنما حضوره يجذبها ويشدها إليه صوته الرخيم , العلاقة بينهما أخذ وعطاء 
الرجل الجوزاء والمرأة الميزان
الهواء عنصرهما المشترك , جمال هذه المرأة يغلب ادعاء هذه الرجل , وقوة حضوره تلجم ميلها إلي الحركة الدائمة علاقة ناجحة وقد تكون متوازنة بشكل لافت


الرجل الجوزاء والمرأة العقرب
هي الأقوى , تمتلكه حتى ولو لم يعترف بذلك , تسرق عواطفه وتوقعه بحيرة , بالرغم من قوتها فهي قد ترضخ له إذا أعلن لها حبه بكل ثقة


الرجل الجوزاء والمرأة القوس
يشكلان ثنائيا لافتا من حيث الشكل , يختلفان في الجوهر علي جملة مبادئ إنما اتفاقهما قد يساعدها علي التوصل إلي رسم خطوط واضحة لعلاقتهما


الرجل الجوزاء والمرأة الجدي
هو الأقوى يغلبها في حضوره , تغلبه في جاذبيتها , قد يتناقشان ويتخاصمان إنما لا يمكنهما إلا إن يتحابا


الرجل الجوزاء والمرأة الدلو
يتفقان نظريا , يساهم معها وتساهم معه , وفي العمل يكونان معا , إما في الحب فصعب علي هذه المرأة أن تكتفي بلعب دور العاشقة


الرجل الجوزاء والمرأة الحوت
ميلها إلي الهدوء قد يبعدها عن هذا الرجل المفتعل ضجة لنفسه في بعض الأحيان , ألجوزائي لا تشده هذه المرأة إلي حد الارتباط بها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


موضوع رائع

شكرا كليم

سلام ونعمة​*_


----------

